# Sismos em Portugal - 2007



## Luis França (6 Jan 2007 às 14:01)

Já viram este sismo às portas de Lisboa hoje?

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=38033#


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2007 às 23:26)

2007-01-13  18:59:46.0	38.50n  	8.00w  	5	Ml	2.1	 Portugal


----------



## Santos (13 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

Outro hoje

http://visz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/seism_read.php?rid=37642&lang=eng


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 01:41)

Isto parece que vai "aquecer"...(esperemos que nao).

Poderá também estar relacionado com a passagem do cometa? Senao vejamos a probabilidade para as próximas semanas:

A large comet....and now a very strong Earth quake.....8.3......every seismic station around the world has reached saturation levels.

Period of 15 of january to 28 of february 2007 is a planetary earthquake window which offer strong 7&up potential.
This is the most intense window since the end of 2004.
So

Date Potential Location
15-1-2007 average
16-1-2007 average
19-1-2007 to 20-1-2007 strong South & center Atlantic
24-1-2007 strong South & center Atlantic
29-1-2007 strong South & center Pacific
2-2-2007 average
7-2-2007 --
11-2-2007 --
15-2-2007 average
17-2-2007 average
22-2-2007 --
28-2-2007 average


----------

